# Substrate ingredient



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I am starting a another tank 29G and I am doing the DIY substate. Here is what I have in the tank from the bottom layer to the top

-peat (2in)
-sand (lightly covering the peat)
-topsoil (1in)
-litter (1in - might be scented)
-topsoil (.5in)

I filler the tank up last night, extremely cloudy. There is no filter. Just substrate and water. So I know it will not clear up until I get the filtration setup. But I am worried about the litter. So this morning I bought a penquin filter and some UNscented litter. I am willing to redo the whole thing tonight with the right litter.

My question is regarding the TOPSOIL. Is it bad to have this mix ontop? Will the tank be to hard to scape in the future if I do not add a heavier layer ontop?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Its a good idea to cover the topsoil with at least 1-2 inches of inert gravel. The peat isn't two inches thick is it? THat cannot be good most people sprinkle it on the bottom.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes the peat was "2in" thick as of yesterday. I drained the tank last night and will be starting over this week. 

Sprinkle peat moss huh?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Whoa! Slow sown*

Peat moss: probably about a half cup sprinkled on the bottom for flourite or gravel/laterite type substrates.

You are asking for lots of trouble with the substrate combo you have.

You need to read all of Plantbrain's (Tom Barr's) posts on this list before you add any substrate component.

It is hard to simplify substrates but there are two basic categories:
1) one inch max top soil under gravel, low light (2 W/G), no CO2 or ferts.
2) 3 W/G+, Flourite or gravel/laterite type substrates, CO2, and heavy water column fertilization.

The litter will turn into a clay mud which will never clear. The top soil should have enough clay in it to suffice.

But you need to read T.B's posts and perhaps read "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" by Diana Walstad, before you proceed with a custom substrate. Otherwise you will face too many problems and because of the frustration be out of the hobby fast.

Regards,

Steve Pituch


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Steve for the tap on the shoulder advice. Frustration is not want I am looking for.

I have since got back to sqaure on. A empty tank. I have decide to use the litter and well be doing a spinkle peat with gravel ontop. 

Going to read the suggested articles now.


----------

